# People United Against Violence BBQ Competition



## callahan4life (Oct 17, 2012)

The Jacksonville (Florida) Brotherhood of Police Officers are putting on this event. As part of it they are having a BBQ Contest (Ribs, Chicken and Baked Beans). Entry Fee is $35. If anyone is interested let me know and I can send you an entry form.

I'll be competing in this one.













PUAV Flyer.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Oct 17, 2012


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 25, 2012)

Great!


----------



## jp61 (Oct 25, 2012)

Very nice event!!!  Wish you good luck!


----------

